

Expenses You Don't Think of When Starting a Business - timf
http://www.softwarebyrob.com/2009/01/07/expenses-you-dont-think-of-when-starting-a-business/

======
teej
Insurance and hosting is the best he can come up with? I pay for BOTH of those
on my own now despite being chained to a company for a paycheck.

~~~
noonespecial
Second. We're 2 guys. We started doing just fine at about 5k/month. I ran down
his checklist going yep, yep, yep. I don't have my own jet or live a a half-
million dollar house but its been _far and away_ better on all fronts than the
job I quit.

Too cautious is just as fail as not enough. (And less fun)

